# Hotel in Lake Como



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

slubu said:


> How was parking at Il Perlo if you recall? Place looks fantastic!
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, looks like there are no rooms available. This is like the 4th hotel I tried and no rooms were available.


If you are willing to go up a bit in price, look at the Belvedere in Bellagio as was suggested above. It has easy road access, safe off-street parking, and is bigger with several room types, so there should be something available.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Skiddy said:


> If you're staying in Como itself, I'd highly recommend the Albergo Del Duca (http://www.albergodelduca.it/eng/albergo.html)
> It's a small hotel in town but the accommodations were perfect, staff very attentive, and they have parking (although it is an experience to say they least). It's also close to the train station if want to use that mode of transport to get to Milano
> 
> +1 :thumbup: for Il Perlo. Stayed there a couple of nights last August/September also. The accomodations were fairly basic and simple but they suited our needs. The views of the lake and Bellagio you see on their web site are for real. They also offer a shuttle van to and from the center of Bellagio for a couple of Euro's.


If you're going from Como to Milan consider stopping at Monza.


----------



## bbfancal (Aug 13, 2007)

Check out the Hotel du Lac in Bellagio. Not exactly cheap but great location, the views of the lake are beautiful. The hotel staff were very friendly. they have a garage a short walk from the hotel. Have fun. The italian lakes district is really amazing.


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

emdreiSMG said:


> I second Chuckster's reccommendation of the Best Western Hotel Imperiale.


+1...stayed there last May. Although it's no longer affiliated with BW, thus won't be found on the BW website. IIRC, I booked thru Amex Plat Travel.

Rates were reasonable, considering it's lakeside, and we had a room facing the lake. The hotel exterior maintained it's architectural heritage, but the interior and the rooms were sleek and modern. Hotel has a gated parking structure in the back, so no problems with finding parking after a day of touring.

And yes, the Clooney residence is in the adjacent town of Laglio.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

Triple-Seconds on the Eremo Gaudio. We stayed there last May and are staying again this June.


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

emdreiSMG said:


> I second Chuckster's reccommendation of the Best Western Hotel Imperiale.


I third this recommendation, my Wife and I stayed there in '02, nice restaraunt on the water across the street and the ferry stops there too. (assuming these thing's are still there?)


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

ger3sf said:


> +1...stayed there last May. Although it's no longer affiliated with BW, thus won't be found on the BW website. IIRC, I booked thru Amex Plat Travel.
> 
> Rates were reasonable, considering it's lakeside, and we had a room facing the lake. The hotel exterior maintained it's architectural heritage, but the interior and the rooms were sleek and modern. Hotel has a gated parking structure in the back, so no problems with finding parking after a day of touring.
> 
> And yes, the Clooney residence is in the adjacent town of Laglio.


+4 for my wife and I. It is a great value. A bit hard to find without a Nav.


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks to all for your help. Got a room at the Il Perlo amazingly, it just showed up out of nowhere. Look forward to it!


----------



## rprasad (Nov 11, 2005)

slubu said:


> Thanks to all for your help. Got a room at the Il Perlo amazingly, it just showed up out of nowhere. Look forward to it!


For people who've stayed at Il Perlo, how's the parking situation there? Do they have secured parking?


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

Skiddy said:


> There is plenty of parking at Il Perlo, no problems there. To be honest, I liked the hotel for the views and the value (I think I paid about $80-90 per night at the time). The room we had was fairly basic though and as I said, it met our needs, I just wouldn't class it as a luxury hotel.





rprasad said:


> For people who've stayed at Il Perlo, how's the parking situation there? Do they have secured parking?


See the quote above yours.


----------



## rprasad (Nov 11, 2005)

slubu said:


> See the quote above yours.


Yep, I was going through the thread again, and saw that, and was just about to edit my post to "Never mind" 

Thanks!


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

We stayed at Hotel Barchetta, which ran E135 for a lakeview balcony room in February 2006. Probably higher now. The view was so awesome that we did something we rarely do and ordered dinner through room service as there was no restaurant in town that could match it. 

BTW, if you are only looking to park one night you might consider doing what we did and paying for meter time on the street up to 6pm (or whenever it ends) and then again at 8am. Beats ridiculous overnight hotel parking fees, particularly if you are getting an early start the next day.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Boraxo said:


> We stayed at Hotel Barchetta, which ran E135 for a lakeview balcony room in February 2006. Probably higher now. The view was so awesome that we did something we rarely do and ordered dinner through room service as there was no restaurant in town that could match it.
> 
> BTW, if you are only looking to park one night you might consider doing what we did and paying for meter time on the street up to 6pm (or whenever it ends) and then again at 8am. Beats ridiculous overnight hotel parking fees, particularly if you are getting an early start the next day.


 Anywhere other than Italy that might not be a bad idea.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Boraxo said:


> BTW, if you are only looking to park one night you might consider doing what we did and paying for meter time on the street up to 6pm (or whenever it ends) and then again at 8am. Beats ridiculous overnight hotel parking fees, particularly if you are getting an early start the next day.





VIZSLA said:


> Anywhere other than Italy that might not be a bad idea.


That's _exactly_ what my wife and I did back in 2005 at the Hotel Metropole in Bellagio for 3 nights. Bellagio is such a small and relatively isolated town that I had absolutely no qualms about doing that.

Just make sure you don't leave anything tempting in view and you should be fine.

-MrB


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

mrbelk said:


> That's _exactly_ what my wife and I did back in 2005 at the Hotel Metropole in Bellagio for 3 nights. Bellagio is such a small and relatively isolated town that I had absolutely no qualms about doing that.
> 
> Just make sure you don't leave anything tempting in view and you should be fine.
> 
> -MrB


Just don't tell them that when you pick up your car in Germany. They blanched when I told them I was just going to Italy. Then they explained, again, the insurance liability restrictions. I'm not trying to rain on your parade but auto theft is a big problem in Italy.


----------



## travel4B (Dec 1, 2005)

What insurance liability restrictions?


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

travel4B said:


> What insurance liability restrictions?


If you do not retain the papers in your posession they bear no liability. Ditto the keys.


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

Man all this talk kind of scares me since i'm parking at the Bergamo airport for 3 days.


----------



## CinANC (Feb 2, 2007)

slubu:

Don't psych yourself out, as we used to say in the '60's. My worry at Bergamo airport would be door dings rather than theft. But in either case you likely will worry for nothing. I left my car on a public street in La Spezia for three days while in Cinque Terre, worried more each day, practically had cotton-mouth at what I would find (or not find) as I walked back from the train station day four.... and it was fine. Covered with dust and tree sap, but untouched. 

By the way do you have Nav? My Garmin 670 was priceless in finding my way around No Italy in the dark last May. Especially around Bergamo, Lecco, and Como.

Another hint: the drive on the thrill-ride road in to Bellagio is actually easier after dark. Less truck traffic, repair sites shut down, and you can see the light from oncoming cars around corners so you know when to pull in the side mirrors, close your eyes, and hold your breath, and when you don't need to(!).

Have a great trip... Be sure to walk the estate gardens down at the lake (don't recall name)... they are splendid in May. You pass them as you enter Bellagio from the Il Perlo hill.


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

CinANC said:


> slubu:
> 
> Don't psych yourself out, as we used to say in the '60's. My worry at Bergamo airport would be door dings rather than theft. But in either case you likely will worry for nothing. I left my car on a public street in La Spezia for three days while in Cinque Terre, worried more each day, practically had cotton-mouth at what I would find (or not find) as I walked back from the train station day four.... and it was fine. Covered with dust and tree sap, but untouched.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for all the tips! Yup I do have nav, and I am sort of dreading that drive to Bellagio... But it will be an experience to say the least.


----------



## Oaktree (Dec 29, 2007)

Don;t dread the drive to Bellagio - it is fun. Hotel Florence is on the water and lovely accommodation's.


----------



## pramodpa (Mar 15, 2008)

I am driving from Interlaken to Bellagio, Is it best to take the car ferry from Menaggio to Bellagio?


----------



## travel4B (Dec 1, 2005)

If you mean versus driving up from Como the ferry would be my preference. Arriving in Bellagio by water is a pretty neat experience.


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

travel4B said:


> If you mean versus driving up from Como the ferry would be my preference. Arriving in Bellagio by water is a pretty neat experience.


+1:thumbup:


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

pramodpa said:


> I am driving from Interlaken to Bellagio, Is it best to take the car ferry from Menaggio to Bellagio?


Yes, but that Ferry runs very infrequently. I would suggest Cadanebbia.


----------



## pramodpa (Mar 15, 2008)

So to clarify: If my itinerary is Interlaken to Bellagio to Munich Its best to drive to Cadanebbia park the car there take the ferry to Bellagio and then take ferry back to Cadanebbia and drive to Munich. If so is there safe parking in Cadanebbia (ie garage)


----------



## dimitri (Aug 29, 2006)

Here goes my stupid question ....you have to put your car on a ferry to get to lake como???


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

dimitri said:


> ....you have to put your car on a ferry to get to *THE OTHER SIDE OF* lake como???


fixed that for ya.


----------



## prospector (Feb 18, 2008)

pramodpa said:


> So to clarify: If my itinerary is Interlaken to Bellagio to Munich Its best to drive to Cadanebbia park the car there take the ferry to Bellagio and then take ferry back to Cadanebbia and drive to Munich. If so is there safe parking in Cadanebbia (ie garage)


Rather than ferry back to Cadenabbia from Bellagio, you could ferry over to Varenna on the east side and proceed from there. Varenna itself is a popular stop, so you might want to search here and the web in general for more info.

Going that route adds at least 20 minutes to your trip to Munich however. And you'll have to pay to ferry your car twice. Also, from Bellagio the Varenna ferry runs slightly less frequently than the Cadenabbia one (~1 an hour weekdays). But with your schedule the Varenna ferry might arrive first and cancel out the longer drive.

If you have extra time, you could decide to return to Munich via St. Moritz, the Engadin valley and Neuchwantstein castle. From there to Munich was a very pleasant drive, making decent time but skipping the autobahn.

The ferry trips are very short, you barely have time to take a few pictures and you're there.


----------



## pramodpa (Mar 15, 2008)

I was thinking about just keeping the car in Cadanebbia and taking the ferry alone and then taking the ferry back to Cadanebbia and then drive to Munich via Neuschwanstein Castle spend a night there and drop the car off the next morning. So I guess the question is what is the parking like in Cadanebbia? Or is it best just to take the car to Bellagio? Heard the driving in Bellagio is pretty rough?


----------



## obelix (Feb 16, 2008)

pramodpa said:


> I was thinking about just keeping the car in Cadanebbia and taking the ferry alone and then taking the ferry back to Cadanebbia and then drive to Munich via Neuschwanstein Castle spend a night there and drop the car off the next morning. So I guess the question is what is the parking like in Cadanebbia? Or is it best just to take the car to Bellagio? Heard the driving in Bellagio is pretty rough?


The road into and out of Bellagio is only marginally two lanes; even if there's no other traffic, don't expect to go more than about 25 MPH on it. It took us about 45 minutes to get to Como from Bellagio. And driving in the restricted traffic zone in Bellagio (which you'd have to do to get out from the ferry) can be a bit nerve-wracking.


----------

